# Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x) Update



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

eine süsser als die andere 


Victoria's Secret Angel Barbara Palvin prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 ​


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

Eine hübsche! 1000 Dank :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

Würde sagen ab zur After Show Party  :WOW:


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

einfach ein traum. danke.


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

21x more



 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Infinity (8 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Barbara. 
Ich hoffe, sie wird ab jetzt jedes Jahr mitlaufen


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

Das ist ja mal ein Outfit... Hammer :thx:


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

konkrete Stiefel auf den letzten Bildern  :thx:


----------



## yunxi01 (12 Nov. 2012)

Thanks for Barbara!


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

Xmas! I love it!


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

schöne frau danke


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Barbara Palvin - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (1x)*

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## Kürmel (23 Dez. 2012)

Danke. Sie ist wirklich traumhaft.


----------



## supperbat (23 Dez. 2012)

hübsches Model........


----------



## ikebinz (23 Dez. 2012)

very nice danke


----------



## yavrudana (27 Juli 2016)

she looks fresh


----------



## king2805 (30 Juli 2016)

danke für barbara


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Too hot to watch


----------



## leo11 (15 Sep. 2016)

danke für die schönen bilder :thx:


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

Barbara Palvin is such a beautifull woman


----------

